# Problem Printing Usb



## oriba (Sep 11, 2005)

i have mac OS x 10.4.2 with iproof power rip x 7.19

using Epson Stylus Photo 1290

when i print more the 2 pages after each page the printer take out 2 blank page and than stops (i have to press its bottom to make it pull the next paper)

if i don't press the bottom or sometime in a middle of the printing page i get an error "the process usb stopped unexpectedly with status 81" 

after a while the printer stops and i have to make it start again

can anyone help me?
thanx


----------



## ruthbshields (Sep 27, 2005)

I have mac )S x 10.4.2 and haven't been able to print for about 2 weeks.  I get the same message as the user below ("the process usb stopped unexpectedly with status 81") whenever I try to print anything.

Help?



			
				oriba said:
			
		

> i have mac OS x 10.4.2 with iproof power rip x 7.19
> 
> using Epson Stylus Photo 1290
> 
> ...


----------



## oriba (Sep 28, 2005)

i did a little testing

i have a G3 Blue&white that generate those errors

when i use the G4 the printing goes smooth

So i guess its a hardware version problen so i put a USB 2 Adapter on my G3 and it seems to work fine

hope i helped

havaniceday


----------



## rcml (Feb 10, 2006)

I had the same problem. I finally got my computer to connect to my printer and the printer utility said that my yellow cartridge had run out. It also said my magenta cartdige was low. the problem you may have is that once the ink light stops blinking youve already run out of one of the colors and the utility will have a tough time connecting to your printer through your computer. i don't understand why this happens. but i reloaded the software several times to get the ink message.

Luckily, I remembered that the magenta was low because I just got the same status 81 error message and the printer utility could not make a connection to the printer. I put a magenta cartridge in the printer and it started right up.

you either have to reinstall your software until your printer utility recognizes that a printer is connected to your computer and tell you which ink cartridges have run out.

Or replace all of your ink cartdiges.

If you like to suck the marrow out of ink cartdiges like i do, it probably makes sense to check you printer with the printer utility when the ink light is flashing and note which inks are low/runout, that way when you get the status 81 message you only have to replace the "dead soldiers." and not all of the cartidges.

Best
R


----------



## moore031 (Aug 7, 2008)

I was on the verge of throwing my printer out the window and after reading this discussion thread decided to see if replacing my toner would do the trick. Sure enough. I have a Brother HL-1440 laser printer and run a PowerBook on OS X10.4.5. It's frustrating that the error message one gets is "status 81" when all the matter is that the toner is low. If anyone is having this kind of problem, check your ink cartridges or toner before attempting other solutions.

Best,
M


----------

